# Puppy peeing a thin green/yellowish mucus???



## K.Kaylte (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey all my 15 week old puppy started peeing a thin green/yellowish musus a few days ago we had her pee checked an found nothing , Today she keeps squating to pee but nothing comes out over and over again. We've made another appointment but curious of what anyone else thought?

Ive read about the track infections and what not but wondering why it wouldnt show up on the test and what else it could be? Any advice would be super helpfull


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Could be a UTI and a vet visit will definitely be able to give you that answer. Having a UTI makes you feel like you have to pee but nothing usually comes out or very little. Same with humans


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

sounds like a UTI or bladder infection. I would get her checked again and soon , if you have ever had one you know how uncomfortable it can be. I have heard of giving them cranberry as well can help prevent them , we get them in treats here may want to see if you have them there or can use pill form as well. Wont cure an infection but can help prevent them.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Did they do a urinalysis on her already? That is the way they would find out if its a UTI/cystitis. Here is some good info.
Dog Bladder Infections: Symptoms and Treatments


----------



## K.Kaylte (Mar 8, 2012)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Did they do a urinalysis on her already? That is the way they would find out if its a UTI/cystitis. Here is some good info.
> Dog Bladder Infections: Symptoms and Treatments


yes we had this done last thursday, we are going again today tho ..


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

That's strange then that they found nothing. Let us know how you make out. Curious to hear whats wrong with her. Sounds like where she is straining that it would be a UTI but who knows. Poor girl.


----------



## K.Kaylte (Mar 8, 2012)

They didnt bother checking her pee this time since it was $42 not including the smear last week (two test nothing was found)..But They gave her a flush and put her on a antibiotic for a week plus one more flush tomorrow afternoon. Hoping she starts doing better ,shes still super playful and hyper as ever tho. Thanx for the iput


----------

